# Angelverbote wg. Natura2000 nun auch in Berlin geplant



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag September

*Angelverbote wg. Natura2000 nun auch in Berlin geplant​*
Wie im Fehmarnbelt oder in Niedersachsen plant nun auch Berlin nach Meldung des Mittelrhein-Tagelblatt Angelverbote wegen Natura2000 Umsetzung am Mügelsee in Berlin. 

Interessant dabei:
Angeln vom Boot sowie Motorboote etc. bleibt unberührt, nur Angeln und Baden vom Ufer aus werden ein geschränkt..

http://www.mittelrhein-tageblatt.de...s-als-landschafts-und-naturschutzgebiet-10602

Immerhin dürfen laut der Meldung Eigentümer von Wohngrundstücken, Gärten oder Stegen und andere Nutzer des Müggelsees zu den geplanten Inhalten der Verordnung äußern und Bedenken vortragen. 

Ob da die zuständigen Anglerverbände in Berlin/Brandenburg sich auch so klar und eindeutig positionieren werden wie der Anglerverband Niedersachsen?

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Deep Down (12. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote wg. Natura2000 nun auch in Berlin geplant*

Hier der Zugriff auf die Unterlagen!

http://www.stadtentwicklung.berlin.de/natur_gruen/naturschutz/schutzgebiete/de/aktuelle_verfahren/mueggelsee/index.shtml

Die Übersichtskarte:

http://www.stadtentwicklung.berlin.de/natur_gruen/naturschutz/schutzgebiete/download/aktuelle_verfahren/mueggelsee_karte_uebersicht.pdf

Das Formular für Einwendungen:

https://ssl.stadtentwicklung.berlin.de//natur_gruen/naturschutz/schutzgebiete/de/aktuelle_verfahren/mueggelsee/online_formular.thtml

*Einwendungsfrist vom 12.08.2016 bis einschließlich 16.09.2016 beachten!!!! *Achtung, das ist eine* Ausschlußfrist*! Nach deren Ablauf werden Einwendungen nicht mehr berückischtigt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote wg. Natura2000 nun auch in Berlin geplant*

Danke!


----------



## Kegelfisch (12. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote wg. Natura2000 nun auch in Berlin geplant*

Hei Thomas
Im Müggelsee darfst Du mit dem (Motor-)Boot nicht die direkte Fahrrinne , welche geradeaus zwischen Ein- und Auslauf der Müggelspree verläuft verlassen . Logischerweise darf man dort auch nicht ankern . Es gibt aber die Ankerpflicht laut Angelkarte . Sicherlich kann man mit dem Stechpaddel ein paar Schläge tun , das machen aber die Wenigsten und darum sind die Bootsangler auf diesem See eh schon seit Jahren in den A.... gekniffen . Jetzt sollen die Segler durch diese neue Aktion  beeinflusst werden und haben sich laut jammernd an unsere Angelvereine zwecks Unterstützung gewendet . Als damals diese Fahrrinnenregelung für Motorboote kam haben sie aber ein Freudengeheul veranstaltet . Leider herrscht bei uns (und sicher nicht nur hier) Krieg am Wasser zwischen den einzelnen Sportarten . Wie willst Du da eine einheitliche Front gegen diese bescheuerten Regelungen bilden . Ich sage immer , daß Naturschutz nur mit den Menschen möglich ist - nicht gegen diese . Leider wird durch unseren Krieg den selbstprofilierenden Flachköpfen in der Regierung der Weg geebnet .
Uwe


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote wg. Natura2000 nun auch in Berlin geplant*

Danke für die Zusatzinfo..


> Leider herrscht bei uns (und sicher nicht nur hier) Krieg am Wasser zwischen den einzelnen Sportarten


Da hast Du recht, und dass das so ist, liegt wie immer auch mit an den untauglichen Verbänden (beider Seiten hier natürlich, nicht nur der Anglerverbände), die sich von Behörden und Politik immer wieder am Nasenring rumziehen lassen..


----------



## Revilo62 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote wg. Natura2000 nun auch in Berlin geplant*

Ich glaub, da werden sich die Brandenburger raushalten, ist ja komplett auf Berliner Stadtgebiet und ob die Berliner Verbände reagieren werden  ??????????? Der Müggelsee ist seit je her ein schwieriges Thema gewesen.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote wg. Natura2000 nun auch in Berlin geplant*

Der Berliner ex-DAV ist doch quasi nur noch ne Unterabteilung der Brandenburger, beim DAFV werden die sogar zusammen nur als 1 Verband geführt.
Dann müssten die da eigentlich auch da mit ran in meinen Augen..

Zusammen mit dem VDSF-BErlin-Brandenburg (wär jedenfalls clever, wenn die da alle mal zusammen arbeiten würden)..


----------



## Revilo62 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote wg. Natura2000 nun auch in Berlin geplant*

Soweit mir bekannt ist, gab es nie einen Zusammenschluß beider Landesverbände, ich als Mitglied im LAVB muss für die DAV-Gewässer in Berlin eine sog. Berlin-Karte erwerben und umgekehrt ist es wohl ebenso und ob der Senat auf Einwendungen eines anderen Landesverbandes reagiert ????

Was Frau Dr. in Ihren Organigramm drinstehen hat .........

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote wg. Natura2000 nun auch in Berlin geplant*

Auch was Stimmen angeht, nicht nur "Organigramm"...


----------



## torstenhtr (12. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote wg. Natura2000 nun auch in Berlin geplant*



> Zusammen mit dem VDSF-BErlin-Brandenburg (wär jedenfalls clever, wenn die da alle mal zusammen arbeiten würden)..



Böse, der war gut ..


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote wg. Natura2000 nun auch in Berlin geplant*

danke, ich weiss ;-)))


----------

